
Welcome to Space - gilfillan9
https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2019/12/05/welcome-to-space/
======
toyg
Interesting, but it smells a lot of enterprise bloat. All-in-one solutions, in
the long run, tend to feel inferior to dynamic setups.

It’s true that that particular market is long-suffering. If this thing can
keep admin overhead to a minimum and actually make teams communicate more,
it’s welcome.

------
stephenr
This looks interesting, I’m curious how the “free” tier interacts with the
“self hosted” part - storage limits and compute limits don’t make a lot of
sense if you’re providing those resources yourself.

------
mdaniel
an earlier post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21714157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21714157)

